# Senior Student Loan Debt Increasing



## WhatInThe (Sep 14, 2014)

Senior student loan debt increasing.

http://news.msn.com/us/more-us-seniors-burdened-by-student-loan-debt

Be very careful when contemplating a second career or advancement that requires training, courses and/or degrees that the employers will not pay for. Get the employer to pay for as much as possible, shop schools unless mandated so education dollars go further. No matter the job most employers treat you like a contractor now a days expecting a pre trained employee.

I partially blame the education industry because their rates/fees are based on the fact someone is paying for it.  When they know there are relatively easy student loans to be had they will match their tuition to student loans and/or subsidies. There are also schools that play with tuition/ rates for corporations & companies holding "special" classes just for them at high rates knowing a big company and not the student will pay for the course.

This all goes back to looking for and knowing the difference between a job and career. People would be  more realistic if they know they have "a" job and not a lifetime career or job security.


----------

